# some important software



## راشد البلوشي (26 أكتوبر 2010)

hi guys..

the softwares are:- a​
EOR,​
PDplot,​
Profile,​
WaterDrive,​
REtoolkit,​
UKfields​
GOMfields ..​

they all are trial.. they work only for 30-days.. 

all r belongs to Petroleum Solutions

http://www.petroleumsolutions.co.uk/downloads.html

regards

Rashid Albalushi​


----------



## GeoOo (26 أكتوبر 2010)

مشكور يا أخ راشد على مساهماتك القوية و جعلة الله فى ميزان حسناتك


----------



## moazbasha (27 أكتوبر 2010)

جزيت الجنة


----------



## راشد البلوشي (27 أكتوبر 2010)

best of luck guys


----------



## Eissa Hussein (10 نوفمبر 2010)

الله يغفر لك ولوالديك ولجميع المسلمين


----------



## راشد البلوشي (10 نوفمبر 2010)

amin ya rab.. rabna ye7af'6ak


----------



## drilling engineer (10 نوفمبر 2010)

we need the licence of each one

and thank u 4 ur efforts

god bless u brother


----------

